# A day at San Lazaro Race Track



## dolina (Mar 20, 2012)

These photos were taken at San Lazaro Racetrack in Carmona, Cavite, Philippines.

I had the opportunity to shoot in areas of the race track few outsiders get to see and fewer photographers have access too.




Dejection by alabang, on Flickr




Start Spreading the N.E.W.S. by alabang, on Flickr




Uno by alabang, on Flickr




BOP by alabang, on Flickr




14 by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 21, 2012)

Horse racing is an equestrian sport that has a long history. Archaeological records indicate that horse racing occurred in ancient Babylon, Syria, and Egypt. Both chariot and mounted horse racing were events in the ancient Greek Olympics by 648 BC. In the Roman Empire, chariot and mounted horse racing were major industries. Thoroughbred racing was popular with the aristocrats and royalty of British society, earning it the title "Sport of Kings."

Source: Horse racing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Se7en by alabang, on Flickr



One and Two by alabang, on Flickr



Brush by alabang, on Flickr



Too long a day... by alabang, on Flickr



Striated Grassbird (Megalurus palustris) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2012)

***The Manila Jockey Club was founded in 1867 by the Spanish Governor-General to conduct horse races in the country. The Club started out with 100 exclusive members known as “socio fundadores,” members of affluent families in the country who still dominate the Filipino market today: Ayala, Zobel, Prieto, Tuason, and Elizalde, among others. These sportsmen conducted recreational races for the enjoyment of the social elite. During the American government in 1903, betting was introduced. By 1912, the San Lazaro racetrack and grandstand were built in Sta. Cruz, Manila on a 16 hectare property. MJC was formally incorporated as a business entity in 1937. In the 1950s, the Club was publicly listed with the Manila Stock Exchange. Additionally, thirty five off-track betting stations were set up and racing was broadcasted on TV. Through the leadership of Atty. Alfonso Reyno Jr, a group of investors acquired the controlling interest of MJC from the Prieto family in 1995. By 2003, a world class racing facility was constructed by MJC on a 77 hectare property in Carmona, Cavite.

Source: http://www.manilajockey.com/aboutus.html




PAGCOR by alabang, on Flickr




15 by alabang, on Flickr




Thoughts are like butterflies by alabang, on Flickr




Colors of the Wind by alabang, on Flickr




GA Rivera by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 28, 2012)

Soiled by alabang, on Flickr




Whip it! by alabang, on Flickr




Two for One by alabang, on Flickr




One Trick by alabang, on Flickr




Fire in my Heart by alabang, on Flickr


----------

